# Wie Betonbecken abdichten



## cantat (26. Okt. 2012)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

da bis jetzt alle von mir befragten sehr unterschiedliche Ratschläge gaben, wäre ich für Eure Erfahrung dankbar.
Ich habe im Zusammenhang mit anderen Gartenumbauten ein formales Teichbecken erstellt, ca. 2X3X1m. Die Wände und der Boden sind aus 30cm Beton (Kies 0-32, Zement 1:4, keine Zuschläge, Stahlarmierungen (büschen geizig), rundrum bis zum Rand im Boden versenkt) in Schalungen gegossen. PU-Durchführungsrohre für Filter-Zu- und Ablauf sowie Überlauf sind mit eingegossen.
Der formale Teich soll ein paar Fischen, Pflanzen und Füßen eine Heimstatt bieten.
Da ich den Beton nicht nackich dem Wasser aussetzen möchte, sollte er wohl wasserdicht verkleidet werden.
Tips bis jetzt: 
Prio 1: fertig auf Maß geschweißte Folie. Gibt es in hellblau und Sand. Fragen dazu: was zwischen Folie und Beton? Styrodur (Selitac)?, Vlies? nix? andere Lösung? Randbefestigung: Aluschiene? Durchführungen abdichten mit eingedübelten Kunststoff-Flanschen?
Prio 2: nur mit Dichtschlämme oder Dicht-Lack (wie für Balkonabdichtungen) streichen. Ich trau dem Braten nicht, sehe große Preisunterschiede
Prio 3: G4 + 2-3 Schichten GFK (Polyester-Harz). Schweine-Arbeit.
Prio 4: flüssige Folie aufstreichen. Preis scheint hoch zu sein, Haltbarkeit fraglich.
Wie gut muß die Betonoberfläche geglättet sein (die Verschalung war nicht so toll glatt.

Bin für alle Anregungen und DONT-DOs dankbar.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Betonbecken abdichten*

Hallo Thomas,
:Willkommen2

schön, dass du hergefunden hast. 
Damit das antworten etwas leichter fällt, solltest du deinen Teich mit Bildern mal näher vorstellen.

Ich habe noch keine der Lösungen selber verbaut, sondern kenne nur welche die das so oder so gemacht haben.

1. Das sollte ganz gut funktionieren. Alternativ kannst du dir auch ein Angebot für eine Verlegung vor Ort machen lassen. Vlies solltest du reinpacken, Styrodur ist wegen der Isolierung sicher auch sinnvoll.
2. geht möglicherweise auch, ich hätte da auch Bedenken.
3. GFK ist sehr gut, ist aber schon aufwändig
4. Da kenne ich einige bei denen die Haltbarkeit nicht gegeben war.


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Betonbecken abdichten*

Hallo Thomas.

Das einfachste, im Verhältnis günstigste und am Ende wohl auch sicherste ist Folie 1mm. Zwischen Betonwand und Folie kommt dann Vlies (300 gr. dürfte reichen).Styrodur ist auch eine Variante und hätte zudem den Vorteil das im Winter der Frost nicht von durch den Boden auf den Teich etwas gegenwirken kann. So sollte sich die Temperatur etwas länger stabil halten. Folie in Sand oder hellblau, macht auf Dauer keinen Sinn, da sich an der Folie Algenflaum bildet, der im Grunde eher dunkelgrün bis schwarz wirkt. Die Mehrkosten für bunte Folie kann man sich getrost sparen. Bei Folie kann diese auh über den Rand gelegt werden und oben auf der Mauer mittels Holzverkleidung, Steinabdeckungen und anderen Dingen abgedeckt und befestigt werden. Es gibt dafür auch PVC-Schienen die vorher auf die Wandlaibung oberhalb geschraubt werden, wo dann die Folie direkt dran geklebt wird.

Mit Dichtschlämme in 2-3 Schichten haben schon Teichianer gemacht und es funktioniert scheinbar. Ich persönlich kenne zwar jetzt niemanden, habe aber schon von gelesen. Wichtig wäre zudem, bei Auftragung von zusätzlichen Lacken oder ähnlichem, dass sie 100% Lösungsmittelfrei sein müssen.

Gfk ist zwar teuer, aber lässt sich auch sehr gut verarbeiten und dichtet in den meisten Fällen auch zu 100% ab. Teurer ja, Schweinearbeit ja, aber sehr effektiv und haltbar.

Von Flüssigfolie würde ich eher abraten, denn habe dazu bisher recht viel negatives gehört. Nur gehört, nicht gesehen.


Die Betonwandfläche sollte recht sauber und glatt sein. Ist bei Verwendung von Vlies jedoch nicht ganz so wichtig, so lange keine spitzen Kanten oder ähnliches vorhanden sind. Ansonsten 1 x sauber mit Spachtelmasse und Gewebe abziehen und fertig.

Edit: Jörg war schneller!  Sry


----------



## cantat (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Betonbecken abdichten*

Danke Zacky und Jörg,
bis jetzt passts in mein Bild.
Bei der fertig konfektionierten Folie habe ich bis jetzt nur Anbieter für hellblau und sandfarben gefunden, dunkle Farben habe ich nicht gesehen, wohl, da diese Lösung wohl überwiegend von Poolern benutzt wird, bei denen alles so eckig ist wie bei mir. Normale Folie halte ich für ungeeignet, wenn man 90 Grad 3D-Ecken hat, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Fotos gibts erst wieder im Frühjahr, im Moment ist das Loch abgedeckt, damit nicht so viel Wasser eindringt und den Beton durchfeuchtet.

Schaun mer mal, wer sich sonst noch so meldet
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wuugi83 (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Betonbecken abdichten*

Gfk ist bei weitem langlebiger  und preislich nicht viel teuer als ne folie .

es sind ca 16qm wand und bodenfläche auszukleiden 

hier zu brauchst du 35qm matte 450gr für zwei schichten ca. qm/6,50€ = 227,5 
30kg harz plus härter (bei 1,5%) ca. a 4€ = 120€


nun kann man das ganze versigeln mit nem farbigen topcoat, farben , epoxiharze, venylester etc 
preis für topcoat ist sehr unterschiedlich müsste mal nachschauen 

nachteile du must 2 tage gutes wetter haben also trocken und minus temperaturen sind auch immer schlecht


----------

